# Anonymous Reputation?



## TheFaux (Dec 10, 2008)

Will you guys please add another column to the "Latest Reputation Received" to let us know the user who gave the rep?


----------



## TheFaux (Dec 12, 2008)

Can a mod or someone please check into this?


----------



## Cr8z13 (Dec 15, 2008)

*.:Bump:.* I would find this feature useful as well.


----------



## TheFaux (Dec 17, 2008)

I guess I'll have to forward this to a mod.


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 18, 2008)

only rollitup can make site changes.


----------



## Cr8z13 (Dec 19, 2008)

Any chance of that actually happening?


----------



## Budsworth (Dec 19, 2008)

No no changes to the last rep recieved. I have made my decesion and shall stand by it. Let no man come between the justice and the rules of the comittee. Shall I man fall whilst the rest be slaved to martymed????I think NOT"""""" So thuoy should burn fattys and smoke hash till you hear tinkle bells. Merry Christmas. BudsWorth..


----------



## TheFaux (Dec 20, 2008)

I'll forward a link to Rollitup.

I just wanna know who's giving rep, and I want others to know when it was me who gave them rep.


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Dec 25, 2008)

TheFaux said:


> Will you guys please add another column to the "Latest Reputation Received" to let us know the user who gave the rep?


if you have an "elite" membership, it tells you who repped you.


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 25, 2008)

SmokeyMcSmokester said:


> if you have an "elite" membership, it tells you who repped you.




Welll EXCUSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSE Me .......

Just kidding bro..


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Dec 25, 2008)

oh yeah...I can see all who reps, and close my own threads(just found that out)...and there is some super secret forums too....

Im smokin hash right now...hopefully I will FINALLY go to sleep


----------



## Cr8z13 (Dec 25, 2008)

Well this certainly makes elite membership more appealing for me. Hopefully in the new year I'll be able to scrape together a few ducats to send off.


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Dec 25, 2008)

it's like $5 a month, i try to send in $20 increments


----------



## TheFaux (Dec 26, 2008)

SmokeyMcSmokester said:


> if you have an "elite" membership, it tells you who repped you.


very good to know

k+


----------



## aknight3 (Dec 26, 2008)

i would like this option as well


----------



## panhead (Dec 26, 2008)

I sign most of the rep i give & if it's a negative rep i ALLWAYS sign it.

Is it important in knowing who repped you ? The rep system on this site does not work even with the recent changes to it.

What needs to be changed with the rep system here is that it dont reflect grow advice given,rep is meaningless on this site as too much rep is thrown ariound in toke n talk,or threads in the politics forum,rep given for posts other than grow advice should not add points to any members rep count.

The rep points are flawed as well,noob's are the largest group helped on this site yet the rep they give dont count,or counts very little,a rep given by a high rep member in a toke n talk thread add's lots of rep points to other members rep points. 

IMO rep should only be given out for grow advice & only add points for grow advice,not because somebody posted a cute picture,shared a good story or even participated a rep love thread.


----------



## TheFaux (Dec 26, 2008)

panhead said:


> I sign most of the rep i give & if it's a negative rep i ALLWAYS sign it.
> 
> Is it important in knowing who repped you ? The rep system on this site does not work even with the recent changes to it.
> 
> ...


I know how you feel bro; the rep system is fucked. It wouldn't be so bad if people didn't abuse it, but under the current circumstances it's bound to happen.

I mostly want to know for K-. You don't have to leave a comment for K+, but K- requires explanation, and people just want to be dicks for no good reason. 

It's like this Budsworth jerk. He comes in with this shit.... 



Budsworth said:


> No no changes to the last rep recieved. I have made my decesion and shall stand by it. Let no man come between the justice and the rules of the comittee. Shall I man fall whilst the rest be slaved to martymed????I think NOT"""""" So thuoy should burn fattys and smoke hash till you hear tinkle bells. Merry Christmas. BudsWorth..


.... and somehow thinks I deserve K- for starting this thread (didn't sign it, but I know ).... took a bunch of points away. There are cowards out there who want to hide behind anonymity because they don't want to be responsible members or improve this site.


----------



## smokeybandit22 (Jan 17, 2009)

panhead said:


> I sign most of the rep i give & if it's a negative rep i ALLWAYS sign it.
> 
> Is it important in knowing who repped you ? The rep system on this site does not work even with the recent changes to it.
> 
> ...


hot damn, finally someone said it and said it clearly. well well said. I see many noobs single out the highest reppers advice and most time they are dead wrong. fk the reps anyway. genuine help doesnt ask for anything in return


----------

